# 2008 Johannisberg Riesling label



## rgecaprock (Dec 29, 2007)

I was going to bottle the JR for a Chistmas wine but somehow didn't find time between going to Okla. and Va. then Christmas was here so fast,




so it will be my first wine to bottle for the new year. Then I have another White Zin to start and I have a Stags Leap District Merlot coming that I won as a prize for the WineMaker Magazine Label contest. Can't wait to get that one going.


Here is a label I'm thinking of using for the JR:


----------



## Waldo (Dec 29, 2007)

Another great label Ramona !!!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 29, 2007)

Great label Ramona, Great gift too. I have a bottle of the Stags Leap Merlit that Jobe sent me but he said I cant open it for awhile. Me thinks he did this just to test my patience and its getting thin.


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 29, 2007)

wade said:


> Great label Ramona, Great gift too. I have a bottle of the Stags Leap Merlit that Jobe sent me but he said I cant open it for awhile. Me thinks he did this just to test my patience and its getting thin.



That made me laugh..................

I had a bottle a couple of weeks ago and it was pretty good but you could tell it wasn't aged yet.... had that "young" taste. However I would never buy another Merlot kit again unless it was this one, it's pretty good............. That is of course.......... unless it's a watermelon white merlot........

Great label Ramona



I like it.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 29, 2007)

I tell you what Ill do, Ill trade you my Watermelons for your Merlots.


----------



## myway22 (Dec 29, 2007)

Boy if I had a nickel for everytime I've heard that one!


----------



## Joanie (Dec 30, 2007)

Who are the people in the glass and how did you get them to stay there? Did they come in the kit?





Another winner!


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice kit coming as your prize! Are you going to use the label you made for our Stags Leap Merlot? Remember Jumping Buck?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 30, 2007)

how did you get them to stay there? Joan thats easy, they are not coming out of there until the wine is gone!


----------



## Joanie (Dec 30, 2007)

They give new meaning to "Keep your head above water!"


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 31, 2007)

I just got, as a late Christmas present, Corel PaintShop ProX2. I'll be playing with my new toy as soon as I get home from work today!!! More of a photo editor but see how I can use it for labels too.


Ramona


----------



## grapeman (Dec 31, 2007)

Have fun with it Ramona and be sure to show us the fruits of it.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 6, 2008)

*I bottled the Johannisberg Riesling today. Sweetened it slightly and ended up using a different label.*












*And a picture of my cactus blooming,*








*Ramona*


----------



## Wade E (Jan 6, 2008)

I really like that Label Ramona!


----------



## Joanie (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow! The label is fantastic!! Did you make it with Paintshop Pro??


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 6, 2008)

*Actually, No, *

*There is still much too learn and too little time. I did the label with Printshop. *

*Wine is excellent, Lain and I each had a bottle tonight. Excellent for being 4 hours in the bottle.






*

*Ramona*

*Let me apply a disclaimer....the best wines can be are when they are aged......we just can't wait. !!!!!! Don't want to give the newbies the impression that drinking out of the bucket is optimum!!!!*


*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------

